# مئات من الكتب الرائعة في الهندسة الكهربائية والإلكترونية والاتصالات!! حمل مجاناً



## ابا المؤمن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*نرجو أن تعم الفائدة للجميع مع هذه الكتب المختارة بعناية*
*(عسي أن تنال أعجاب ورضا وأستحسان أعضاء المنتدي الكرام)*


*للتحمــــــيل*​


----------



## نزارعلي (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل
ولكن الملف محمي برقم سري


----------



## hythemforever (8 سبتمبر 2008)

thanksssssss but it is need password please send it to see the file


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (10 سبتمبر 2008)

اين الرقم السري بالله عليك لكي يتم فك الملف أفادكم الله


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (12 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى أين الكود السرى لفك الضغط للملف


----------



## هشام اسبرين (26 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكرك من اعماق القلب على الموضوع الجميل 
جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## عميقة العينين (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aziar05 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا واين كلمة السر لفتح الملف !


----------



## Ahmed Adel (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا
الرقم ؟؟


----------



## essa429 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف مقفل برقم سري 
مشكور


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو أخى الكريم وضع الباسورد لفك ملف الكتب اذا تكرمت


----------



## عبد الكريم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو أخى الكريم وضع الباسورد لفك ملف الكتب اذا تكرمت فكيف التحميل مجانا تاكد قبل ان تطرح الموضوع في المنتدى مستقبلا ومشكور


----------



## هوتسنسى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
يا ابا المؤمن


----------



## عبد الكريم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو أخى الكريم وضع الباسورد لفك ملف الكتب اذا تكرمت


----------



## ادور (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## كمال الدين قنديل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو أخى الكريم وضع الباسورد لفك ملف الكتب اذا تكرمت


----------



## aziar05 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks but where is the pass word


----------



## امير بشير (9 أكتوبر 2008)

لم اتمكن من تحميل الملف 
و شكرا


----------



## مروان حسون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الدين (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد محمد سعد حسن (11 أكتوبر 2008)

where is the password?


----------



## mawly (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*mawly*

thank you dears


----------



## opamp2008 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## عزت صيام (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الباسوورد لو تكرمت مرة اخرى شكرا لك


----------



## عبدالرحمن المخلافي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررولاكن اين الرقم


----------



## مصطفى ريان (14 فبراير 2009)

مئات المواضيع الهندسية التى تحوى ملفات وكتب بداخلها
هنا
الجزء الاول

Generator Protection Guide

Antenna Parameters in Ultra-Wideband Communications

Current Transformer Grounding

Why Three-Phase Circuits ?

Fuzzy Control of Induction Motor with Reduced Rule Base

Torque Control Scheme of Induction Motor for Electric Vehicles

Improved direct torque control of induction motor with dither injection

Dual Voltage Motors & Star-Delta Starting

Electric Power Systems Planning

Electrical Generation Unit Commitment Planning

Power System Stability and Control

DC Control Circuits

Solid State Relays SSR

Simple Telephone Filters

Electric Power Transmission System

Electrical Power And Energy

Current Differential Protection

The Hobby of Electronic Circuit Engineering

Theory and Design of Electrical and Electronic Circuits

Electrical Circuits

Auto transformer

Electricity Safety

Wireless Fieldbus & Networked Control Systems

5-V Logic Circuits

logic circuits


*Power Amplifier Circuit*

*RF Filtering for Audio Amplifier Circuits*

*Mesh current method*

*Performance of Generator Protection*

*Electrical Power Stations in Qatar*

*Sensor Networks*

*Zone Fire Alarm Panel*

*DC Servo Motor*

*Convolutions in Matlab*

*Design Languages for Embedded Systems*

*Process Control*

*Electrical Resonance*

*Fuzzy logic & image classification*

*Power System Analysis and Simulation Tools*

*Dynamic Automotive Weather seals & TPV Sponge Materials*

*Short Circuit Current Calculation*

*Interface circuit - relay and lamp-driver*

*Engineering Power tools*

*Transmission-Line Modeling of Materials*

*Home Wiring*

*Main circuit contacts*

*Transformer -type Pulse High Voltage Generator*

*Programmable logic controller*

*PC Repair and Maintenance*

*Active fire protection systems*

*Modern Control Engineering*

*Calculation of cable size*

*RF and Wireless Remote Control*

*RF Wireless Control System*

*Dual Stepper Motor Controller and PC printer port*

*Solar Winds Advanced Subnet Calculator*

*AM/FM radio receiver circuit*

*Introduction to Diodes Electronics Basics*

*Electronic Control for DC Motors Using Discrete Bridge Circuits*

*Etching Your Own PC boards*

*Select The Right Motor For Your Project*

*Domestic electric lighting circuits*

*5kV Digital Insulation Tester*

*Semiconductors, diodes, transistors*

*Traffic Light Controller*

*Radio Frequency Identification Technology in the Federal Government*

*Radio frequency identification or RFID technology*

*Wind Power Generation for Big Rapids High School*

*Solar Power Questions Answered*

*washing machine motor controller*

*Switched Reluctance Motor Electrical Engineering*

*Electronic Control of Switched Reluctance Machines*

*MATLAB Simulation of Three-Phase SCR Controller For Three Phase Induction Motor*


----------



## مصطفى ريان (14 فبراير 2009)

الجزء الثانى
Wireless Public Safety Data Networks

Satellite Data Networks

Cellular Data Networks & Exploiting Opportunistic Scheduling

Understanding the speaker cable

Introduction to Signals and Systems

Understanding the Microphone Cable

Understanding the Instrument Cable

Electronic Components for Industrial Applications

Process Models in Software Engineering

Power Amplifiers with Valves

Understanding Power & Power Quality Measurements


Power Quality Facility Audits and Assessments

Electric Power Quality


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي مصطفى الريان على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمحمود (16 فبراير 2009)

*اين الرقم السري بالله عليك لكي يتم فك الملف أفادكم الله*


----------



## aymenalkhouly (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا أخي ولكن أين الرقم السري؟


----------



## FAHDEDDINE (16 فبراير 2009)

salam, merci de mettre le mot de passe "pass word"


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## elshora (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ولكن اين password


----------



## المهندس جورج (21 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر علي هذه الكتب المهندس جورج


----------



## sefroute1 (21 فبراير 2009)

pass is
www.sonsivri.com


----------



## sefroute1 (21 فبراير 2009)

PASS IS
www.sonsivri.com


----------



## الاسم فقط (22 فبراير 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع الرائع ولكن اين الرقم السري


----------



## warzer (22 فبراير 2009)

thanx,but where is the pasword


----------



## hamada elrefaey (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررر كتير لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطريف00 (28 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي وأدخلك جنته*​


----------



## osama shosha (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا واين السرى؟


----------



## رهيد (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم لم استطع تحميل الكتب؟؟


----------



## singulare (1 يوليو 2009)

أرجو أخى الكريم وضع الباسورد لفك ملف الكتب اذا تكرمت


----------



## maiada (5 يوليو 2009)

password please to open this file


----------



## احمد ابوعلي (6 يوليو 2009)

اتمنى وضع دائرة لساعة دجيتل بحجم 50 /70


----------



## mahfoudh2008 (9 يوليو 2009)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
*http://www.sonsivri.com/*


----------



## hamada elrefaey (12 يوليو 2009)

اين password بالله عليكم وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا على المجهود
مستنى الرد على password


----------



## ayman hegazy (4 مايو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## المغيره احمد (5 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## john85 (7 مايو 2010)

_مشكورررررررررررر على هذه العمل_


----------



## بدرالدين أحمد (10 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mahmoud me (11 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## hussein6600 (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا ايا اخى الكريم على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## M_HUSSEIN2011 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*i need this book*

i need this book 
RFID For Energy & Utility Industries
By Dipankar Sen, Prosenjit Sen and Anand M. Das
Availability: Usually ships the next business day
ISBN: 978-1-59370-105-5
please i need for my master


----------



## emadeddin6969 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا بس لو تحط البسورد وترفعو علي روابط متعدده زي ميديا فير ودوك لود وميجا ابلود


----------

